# Hops rhizomes



## Haciluku (16/4/16)

Hello,

Anyone has hops rhizomes for sale in the coming weeks/months, please let me know.
Preferably in Melbourne. 

I have cascade, chinook and POR. 


Cheers.


----------



## trustyrusty (18/4/16)

+1 

I would like anything except POR or Columbus


cheers


----------



## MrLeoJoel (19/4/16)

Also keen


----------



## Robbo2234 (19/4/16)

Keen for some cassade in Sydney thanks


----------



## N3MIS15 (19/4/16)

I also will jump on board. I'm keen to grow some hops this year 
I would love chinook and/or cascade rhizomes.


----------



## Let's Brew Beer (22/4/16)

Me 4, bet my chances of getting them to NZ are bugger all tho.


----------



## dblunn (27/4/16)

TowelBoy2013 said:


> Me 4, bet my chances of getting them to NZ are bugger all tho.


Why? You are in hop heaven!


----------



## Bradgc (28/4/16)

Hey,
I'm on the gold coast. I really want to start growing hops.

I'm happy to swap any plant that I have available or a beer kit.

I can swap: any herb seedlings (thyme, rosemary, basil, mint etc), bromeliads, orchids, tillandsia (air plants), frangipani and desert rose plants.
I'm happy to swap any of these for either a rhyzome or seedling.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (28/4/16)

Cascade:
I've got a freaky Aquaponic cut down thing left. Its got a stump 20mm thick plus laterals with many nodes. I have to remove it because it doesn't have the grow space to expand when next growth season comes. I could probably multiple pot it as like Rhizomes. Its still an experiment. Its free pickings here in Frankston for any green thumb enthusiasts. I would like to see the experiment go forth and see how it goes in any one else's gardens coz I'm out of space.
PM is cool. (I may not check in every day). Its no rush at the moment.


----------



## MetalDan (29/4/16)

I'm also keen to try my hand at growing hops next year if there are any rhizomes going in Sydney!


----------



## barls (29/4/16)

ill have some but it depends on the amount of time i have to dig them.
i have mt hood wurtenburger and chinook.


----------



## Yob (29/4/16)

barls said:


> wurtenburger


That's a thing?


----------



## barls (29/4/16)

Yob said:


> That's a thing?


yep. ancestor of tettenger


----------



## Hawko777 (21/6/16)

*I'm wanting Rhizomes if anyone has any in Perth*


----------



## Kshadlow23 (11/7/16)

Hello
I have hop rhizomes for sale with eBay $15 each. I have chinook, eastern Kent golding and cascade up for sale now, I have still got to dig up 4 other types this week.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (12/7/16)

Kshadlow23 said:


> Hello
> I have hop rhizomes for sale with eBay $15 each. I have chinook, eastern Kent golding and cascade up for sale now, I have still got to dig up 4 other types this week.


What are the other types?


----------



## Kshadlow23 (12/7/16)

I still have to dig up Saaz, target, hallertau, hersbucker.


----------

